# How can I cut a aquarium hood?



## petlover997 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys. I got a 5.5 gallon but a hood for a 10 gallon. What tool can I use to cut off the sides?

The hood looks like this 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Dremel?


----------



## Chulios66 (Jan 3, 2013)

Or an electric saw saw if you want it quick. I still think that a dremel might be the way to go if you want to be careful with it. Good Luck roud:


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

1. get a shark

2. attach laser to sharks head

3. cut


----------



## xxxSHyXAxxx (Mar 16, 2011)

If you use a dremel be sure to take it slow so that you can get straight clean cuts. I would use a utility knife a small clamp and a metal straight edge. make sure you have a couple extra razor blades. Clamp the straight edge to the larger flat pieces and make a few good scores with the razor. Free hand the smaller parts. You'll be able to just bend and snap off the unwanted portion and you'll have clean cuts. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petlover997 (Oct 27, 2013)

Aquatic Delight said:


> 1. get a shark
> 
> 2. attach laser to sharks head
> 
> 3. cut



Lmao. I'll give it a try.



xxxSHyXAxxx said:


> If you use a dremel be sure to take it slow so that you can get straight clean cuts. I would use a utility knife a small clamp and a metal straight edge. make sure you have a couple extra razor blades. Clamp the straight edge to the larger flat pieces and make a few good scores with the razor. Free hand the smaller parts. You'll be able to just bend and snap off the unwanted portion and you'll have clean cuts.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2



Thanks. I did it the way you said but I just didn't go straight. Oops. But It came out clean like you said.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

A very hot knife/soldering iron attachment


----------

